# Darkroom Equip.



## JC1220 (Jul 15, 2008)

For those near the Portland, Maine area, The Salt Institute is moving and selling a bunch of darkroom equipment, well... except the stuff I just cleaned them out of!  

They still have a bunch of enlarges up to 4x5, Durst, Beseler even one with a Zone VI cold light head all under or around $100. They even have a huge 96"x51" ABS sink, that they thought was slate but its not.

They have some stuff listed on Maine's Craigslist.

I am not connected with them at all, just giving a heads up if anyone is looking.  

Salt Institute for Documentary Studies 
110 Exchange St 
Portland, ME 04101 207-761-0660


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 16, 2008)

OH!  Portland _Maine!_  Not Portland _Oregon._  Sigh. :-(


----------



## JC1220 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup, Portland, Maine.  The, other, Peoples Republic.


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

awwww, if I had the money and a car that would survive the trip, I'd go and get the stuff.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 17, 2008)

If I had the gas and the time from work.


----------

